# Goldens born in November 2010



## luckybuster (Nov 28, 2010)

This is my guy Tucker, Born on November 7th. He is settling in and trying very hard to reform his "landshark" behavior.


----------



## Scott (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for starting this thread. I bet you can hardly wait to pick up your pup.

Murphy was born Nov 11. He's been a lot of fun and a lot of work (but mostly fun). We're looking to start a puppy class soon.


----------



## maerc24 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi, I'm Rachel, I have a November baby! Riley was born on November 15th, she turned 8 weeks on Monday. She's already settled right in to our home....and our hearts!

I know how anxious you must be to know which pup is yours and to hold her in your arms! I know I was. They are all so adorable you can't go wrong with any of them!

I can't wait to get to know you and everyone else, and watch our babies grow.

Here is Miss. Riley or Riley-bug as we affectionately call her.

My favorite picture of Riley to date:









Silly pic:









Enjoying her Kong:









Crazy girl!:









What a doll:


----------



## maerc24 (Dec 6, 2010)

The puppies are so adorable! I am so excited to watch them all learn and grow, can't wait to get to know everyone!!


----------



## Conoad (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi! Eli was born on 11/3 and is 10 weeks old. He is a really sweet pup! Glad to meet all you Nov parents! 
I have a question for everyone - Eli will not go down the stairs yet! We still have to carry him out to go to the bathroom and he weighs about 20 pounds! Any of your pups still afraid of the stairs? no amount of coaxing will get him down.
This is our second golden. We lost our Abe to cancer at 7 years old. He was a wonderful dog and missed so much. Eli has been our little heart-mender.


----------



## luckybuster (Nov 28, 2010)

Tucker is 4 days younger than your Eli and climbs up and down our stairs easily.


----------



## sjrjensen (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi my name is Susan and we have Kona a female born November 6. She had a bought with Giardia when we brought her home, but has recovered to fun on energy! I really have to watch her so she doesn't get in to trouble. Today was, I can dig in the garden!  Kona is a bit shy. She doesn't want to go for walks down our street. I have a hard time getting her to go out the front door. If I take her somewhere she is fine and walks right along with stops for leaves and sniffs. Would like to get her walking in the neighborhood to get rid of some of the energy.


Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for starting this thread, Kelly!

My name is Tania. My puppy, Grover, was born on November 29, 2010. I'm not quite sure yet which of four male puppies Grover is, though, but the breeder will help me choose in the next week or so. Although, with faces like these how could I go wrong? First photo: Blue Collar; second photo: Red Collar; and third photo: Tan Collar (sorry, no head shot of No-collar).


----------



## maerc24 (Dec 6, 2010)

Kelly, thank you for starting this thread, I can't wait to see which pretty girl is yours.

Tucker is a cutie, I love the picture of him sleeping upside down and him on the side of your vehicle, so sweet!

Murphy looks so cute, he looks so cuddly and fluffy!

Eli is adorable, and his eyes are beautiful. Riley favors his coloring.

Kona is a little fuzzball, what a sweetie! Riley doesn't mind steps at all, in fact she has no fear and thinks she can fly down them (three steps on the front porch) like superwoman. So right now we are working on walking, not flying, down the steps. She doesn't mind coming up the steps, except they are too wide and she has to have help getting back up.

Tania, whichever one is Grover doesn't matter they are all so adorable! Blue Collar's eyes are amazing, very soulful. Can't wait to meet him!


----------



## Colts dad (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi all! Colt Wesson born Nov. 21, 2010. He's a bundle of energy and a wonderful addition to the family!


----------



## maerc24 (Dec 6, 2010)

Welcome Colt's Dad, I'm Rachel owned by Riley. Colt's a cutie laying on his camo blanket!


----------



## flydoc (Jan 28, 2009)

Great idea for a thread, Kelly! My name is Howard, and our newest Golden was born on Nov. 20th. Her name is Shayna, and we'll bring her home this Monday to join our two other, Goldens; Kula, age 10, and Mika, age 2. I'll include photos in a later post.


----------



## A+J (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

New to the forums and owing Golden Retrievers.

J and I brought home our puppy, Arthur, early January. He was born November 9th. Been a total joy so far (aside from the usual puppy antics) and is training well. So far we have fully house trained him (he knows to bark at my patio windows) and taught him to come and sit (successful 90% of the time).

Enjoy all your puppies everyone. Looking forward to participating in the forums more.

Adele


----------



## Conoad (Dec 15, 2010)

Eli saw the vet today for his second round of shots. He's 10 weeks old and 20.5 pounds!


----------



## maerc24 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey Howard!! Can't wait to meet little Shayna and see the rest of your crew!

Hi Adele, your Arthur is so precious, those are beautiful shots, what kind of camera is it if you don't mind me asking?

Omg, Conoad!!!! 20.5lbs??? Riley got her second shots on Monday, she was eight weeks old and ten pounds even. Wow, you got a big boy!!


----------



## JavagirlWisc (Dec 31, 2010)

All of the puppies are so cute! Happy and excited for all of you.  Can't wait to find a puppy or dog for our house as well!

Conoad,
When we got our two cocker spaniels years ago our male took to the stairs right away and our female was scared of them. She would sit at the top of the stairs and cry while the rest of us went down them (we were in a second story apartment unfortunately!). So one evening my husband took Sparky, our male, inside and I sat in the stairwell with Cappie and a bag of treats. First I sat right in her way on the second to top stair, put a treat on the top stair and let her stare at it for awhile. Eventually she scooted down that first stair and grabbed the treat. We did this on each stair until she realized she had gone down half the staircase! It took about 30 minutes of SLOW and calm coaxing to get her to that point. Then I backed down a few more stairs and got her to come down a few by herself. And that was it! By 2 or 3 days later she was flying down the stairs!

Eli will be able to do it. If he isn't coaxed by treats you can always try his favorite toy. When you are blocking the way (so he can't fall past you) you might be able to coax him down like I did with Cappie. It ended up being one of my favorite bonding moments with her - made me feel good that it worked out and made her feel proud and independent. Good luck!


----------



## A+J (Jan 13, 2011)

maerc24 said:


> Hi Adele, your Arthur is so precious, those are beautiful shots, what kind of camera is it if you don't mind me asking?


Hi Maerc24, thanks for your kind words. I use a Canon EOS 50D and the lens attached for that shot was a 18mm-70mm.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

All the puppies are SOOO cute. Can't wait for us to watch our puppies all grow up together on the forum. Tania, I LOVE the name Grover (my friend's son is called Grover). Whichever one you get will be precious, I'm sure. 

As I mentioned on a previous thread, I finally found out yesterday which of the three little girls is mine. She is Miss Pink!!!! She's the tiniest one in the litter at only 10 pounds (she's nearly seven weeks old). The biggest pup in the litter is 13 pounds! 

I'm flying out to Colorado to pick her up next Thursday and we're flying home Sunday. Here are some pics of Bronte - "The Puppy Formerly Known As Pink". In the first pic she's the one right in front of her Mama, Katie.


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Hello November Puppy Families,

Thank you Kelly for starting this thread for November newborns. We are newer members to the forum and enjoy reading the various posts. 

Our puppy, Oliver was born on November 15. We picked him up on January 6th. He is integrating nicely with our seven year old golden and our two cats. 

We look forward to hearing about other peoples puppies in the days to come.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, Hearts of Gold! Be sure to post picks of Oliver. We LOVE pictures on this forum. Especially puppy pictures. We can't get enough of them!


----------



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

*Sawyer*

Hi Everyone,

I'm very excited about this thread! Sawyer was born on November 19th and he's been home a week now. He is such a loving puppy. He's so smart and learning new tricks every day! He's also starting to show us that he has tons of energy and he's keeping us busy, but we wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Look at Sawyer's intelligent little face. What a doll!


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

What adorable puppies you all have!! 

*Colt's Dad*: What a great name for a retriever!

*flydoc*: Can't wait to see photos of your new addition 

*Adele*: What a sweetie your Arthur is - and what great photos!

*Kelly*: Bronte is adorable (and I love her name, too!) such a pretty little puppy. (ps. my daughter's name is Katie).

*Hearts of Gold*: Glad to hear you're enjoying your new puppy - I'm with Kelly: Pictures! Pictures!

*Lil Burke*: Sawyer really seems to be wondering what trick you're going to teach him next - he certainly looks ready to learn it!

Okay, I'll admit it: I'm very envious of you guys right now! But I don't have much longer to wait...

- Tania


----------



## A+J (Jan 13, 2011)

Lil_Burke, Sawyer (love the name! Lost fan?) has such a little gentleman's face! 

Tanianault, thank you! He's lovely and easy to photograph when he's not being a complete hyper nut job.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (Dec 31, 2010)

Our new puppy was born on Thanksgiving! We will be bringing her home on January 22! She will join Tanner who is a wonderful 2-year old Golden All the photos of the November pups are just adorable and can't wait to add our photos to the group!


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

I hope all of you November pups get as much out of your thread as I have with the April pups thread. I know I as well as others on our thread have made friends as well as have asked and received so many answers to puppy questions. Our pups are now 9 months old! It seems like yesterday that our thread was started. May you all have as much fun with your thread as we have and continue to have.


----------



## maerc24 (Dec 6, 2010)

So, for everyone who already have their puppies, what are you working on for training? I feel like I am behind, Riley knows "sit" (w/ and w/o hand signal), "come" (which is code for follow me), "lay down" (w/ and w/o hand signal) and for fun, fetching. I want to work on stay next, can anyone give any tips to make teaching that easier?


----------



## maerc24 (Dec 6, 2010)

Bump!! How are the November puppies doing?? Training? Vet visits? Puppy kindergarten? Shark behavior? Housebreaking?


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

My puppy's not coming home till next Sunday. I'll keep everyone posted once she's here. In the meantime, here's some pics of Bronte.


----------



## maerc24 (Dec 6, 2010)

Riley is doing really well with training, she knows the hand/verbal signals for sit/lay down. She fetches and drops it pretty well, she "backs up", working on "leave it". She follows me really well with the command "come". 

Out vet visit was fairly uneventful, she weighed ten pounds last Monday, had her second shots. We discussed chipping and spaying her, the vet recommended four/five months, I read around six months on this website. I'm open to recommendations or discussions about it...otherwise we will probably go with what the vet says. 

We plan to start puppy kindergarten at Petsmart around the beginning of February, putting Riley at around ten weeks, I hope that's not too late! We have a local place that does p.k. for $125 for 6 weeks or [email protected] for 8 weeks. The local place does the class on one of the two days I work, so it was easy to decide.

Riley is a biter, but not too bad, more or less just being a puppy. It is pretty easy to redirect her, she is so sweet natured. *love*

We started Riley out on a pad, she still uses that on a regular basis, but is doing more and more of her "business" outside (thanks to the bell) The bell being the group of Christmas bells that hang on our backdoor. My DH has taught Riley to ring the bells when she wants out, it took her a few times but now she gets that if she stretches up and rings the bells the door opens. Genius! lol

I look forward to hearing about the rest of the November pups!!


----------



## maerc24 (Dec 6, 2010)

Bronte is freakin' adorable!!! I know you can't wait for the next few days to fly by!! I can't wait either, I wanna see those puppy pics!!!


----------



## Scott (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi All. Good to see soooo many cute pups from the November class.

Our Murphy is also doing well. We were scheduled to begin our first Kinderpuppy I class tonight but a work obligation is keeping me from going - Aargh! I have a call into the trainer to ask if we should continue or go to a different class or what. I don't want him to be behind.

Training at home is going OK. He's very good at some basic commands - No, Come and Sit - being three that he does for everyone. We're working hard on Off and Down and have started leash training.

He's still a little bitey, especially first thing in the morning. This is especially something we continue to work on. He can be a little bit of a problem with my 5-year old daughter.:--evil:

The really good news is that potty training is completely done :banana:


----------



## sjrjensen (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi, everyone, I would like some input on how you get the pups to bark at the door if they need to go out? Kona is doing well, just taking her out often, only a few accidents, but it would be easier if we could have her bark at the door. Our last golden scratched the door, we never could make her bark.

Thank for the help! Love all the pictures! Susan Kona's MOM


----------



## flydoc (Jan 28, 2009)

edited because pictures didn't load properly


----------



## maerc24 (Dec 6, 2010)

Riley doesn't bark at the door, but we have her ringing a set of bells when she wants out. It just took a couple of times of showing her and being consistent, even when it meant we were letting her in and out a few times in a row, we've taken to hiding the bells when she goes out and then quietly putting them back up when her attention is elsewhere, otherwise it's a revolving door. lol She is now regularly going to the door to be let out, she only used her pad once today. I love that she can signify her need to go out!


----------



## A+J (Jan 13, 2011)

sjrjensen said:


> Hi, everyone, I would like some input on how you get the pups to bark at the door if they need to go out? Kona is doing well, just taking her out often, only a few accidents, but it would be easier if we could have her bark at the door. Our last golden scratched the door, we never could make her bark.
> 
> Thank for the help! Love all the pictures! Susan Kona's MOM


With Arthur, he automatically started doing it. Wish I could be of more help.


----------



## flydoc (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm typing this with one hand because Shayna is alseep, cradled in my left arm. She is exhausted after her homecoming and meeting her sisters, Kula nd Mika. Here are some photos:



















From left to right; Kula, Mika, and Shayna


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

Kelly: Bronte is super cute! Only three more days until you meet? And five more days until she comes home! You must be so excited.

- Tania


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Shayna's adorable!!! And a great name too. Yes, very excited Tania. Have you found out which pup is yours yet?

Maerc24. Bridget never barked either. Try putting a bell on the end of a rope around the door and teach Riley to hit the bell when she wants to go out. It's better than teaching her to bark otherwise she'll think any barking will be rewarded. There's plenty of info online on how to teach bell ringing via positive training. "The Power of Positive Dog Training" is also a good book and lays it out quite clearly.


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

KellyH said:


> <snip> Yes, very excited Tania. Have you found out which pup is yours yet?...


Yes, after the temperament tests on Sunday the breeder and I talked and we confirmed that my choices were Tan Collar or Red Collar. Then yesterday I got an e-mail from her to say that the stud owner had decided not to choose a puppy and I could have my pick. And I picked Tan!

- Tania


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

See. I told you! Tan for Tania! Welcome, Grover. Can't wait till you get home


----------



## maerc24 (Dec 6, 2010)

KellyH said:


> Shayna's adorable!!! And a great name too. Yes, very excited Tania. Have you found out which pup is yours yet?
> 
> Maerc24. Bridget never barked either. Try putting a bell on the end of a rope around the door and teach Riley to hit the bell when she wants to go out. It's better than teaching her to bark otherwise she'll think any barking will be rewarded. There's plenty of info online on how to teach bell ringing via positive training. "The Power of Positive Dog Training" is also a good book and lays it out quite clearly.


Thanks, Kelly, for the tips!  I'm the one whose puppy rings the bell, I think it is sjrjensen that was looking for the info. She learned how to use the bell very quickly, now she just abuses the privilege. lol

Tania, congrats on Grover, he is adorable, good choice!!


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Oops. Sorry!!! Glad your puppy is bell trained. Luckily I have a doggy door - so no bells for me or my puppy.


----------



## maerc24 (Dec 6, 2010)

I would LOVE a doggy door....unfortunately, we've had (in the distant past) two instances of fatal feline antifreeze poisoning and we can't take any chances with our twin six year old kitties.  I'd love to know which neighbor is guilty but it's hard to tell. For now, it's the bells for us! 

Any updates on the November puppies?? Anxious to hear!


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm definitely going the bell route for Grover. With our weather I'm not sure a doggie door is the best idea, also I don't want out cat out and about, and third, if Grover is going to be even half as friendly as Mack was there's no way I want him outside alone!

- Tania


----------



## Conoad (Dec 15, 2010)

Eli (11 wks) just mastered the bell. It's really convenient and I'm proud of him.


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Jasmine will be joining the list (with photos) as of tomorrow! It's going to be wonderful to meet all her "birthmonth mates". Oops. I forgot mate means something different to a lot of people at GRforum. Heh. I'm sure you know what I mean.

Jasmine was born on November 20th, actually 7 days before Ori's 2nd birthday! He's a November Golden too, but he's too old for the puppy forums now. I'll post oodles of her first day home pictures tomorrow as soon as she arrives. I'm really excited because I've just came home from doing last minute "puppy shopping". I'm still a little bit concerned about her temporary crate though...but we'll see.


----------



## GoldenOlive (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey guys! This is my little baby Olive! She was born November 15th and is 2 months and 4 days old now. She's my first Golden Retriever and I love her soooo much!! I can't wait to eventually start puppy classes with her because she is just so eager to learn!


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Awww! Your Olive is soooo precious. Take LOTS of pictures as a puppy, they disappear quicker in the first few weeks than they do the rest of their puppy months. I found that out the hard way with Ori! I bought some spare batteries for my camera today just for tomorrow and the first two weeks.

I really hope you and Olive enjoy your puppy classes! I'll be enrolling Jasmine in next week and I'm excited. You're going to have a real blast! Take pics there too. Actually, you're better off sewing the camera to your hand for a while, just to catch every classical puppy moment! Lol.


----------



## GoldenOlive (Jan 12, 2011)

Haha, yeah I've been taking so many pictures of her lately and she's not actually a big fan of the camera, but she's just so darn cute that I have to do it!! We've got about 2 more weeks I think before she's going to puppy classes but I'm sure she's going to love it!


----------



## Conoad (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm sad how quickly Eli is growing! I can barely pick him up and he's only 11 weeks old! He hasn't had an accident in the house in about 10 days. He is extremely calm and good natured compared to our previous golden at this age. How are all your pups doing??


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh, but Olive is a sweetie! Look at those little ruffled ears!

- Tania


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

Conoad said:


> Eli (11 wks) just mastered the bell. It's really convenient and I'm proud of him.


Yay Eli!! I've got a bell for Grover when he comes home, hopefully my bell training goes so well.

- Tania


----------



## sjrjensen (Jan 4, 2011)

Kona mastered the bell and she likes to abuse it too! But at least it has helped her training! She is getting big and really active. She found a patch of black dirt in the yard and wants to DIG! HVe to watch her or I know I will see through to China soon. 
Love all the pictures. I will try and post more today!

It's so much fun watching all the Nov. babies growing. 

Susan


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Apologies for the delay. Between coming home with Bronte and getting her settled and the enormous amount of work I have on my plate, this is the first chance I have to give you an update. 

Bronte is ADORABLE. She is 13.5 lbs, the feistiest, craziest, smartest, most fearless puppy in the whole litter. She sleeps in her crate through the night (with one trip outside around 3 a.m.) and doesn't get up till I do (around 7 or 8 sometimes). She screams blue murder when I bring her back in from the middle of her potty trip at 3 a.m. when I put her back in her crate because she wants to play. But after 60 seconds of whimpering she quiets down and goes back to sleep.

She has figured out the doggy door, the doggy ramp and has had ZERO accidents to date - it's only day 3 but I'm so proud of her. She absolutely knows bathroom is outdoors. 

She had her first shots at the vets today - her stools are a little loose so I'm taking in a sample to see if she's got rid of her previous parasites. She already learned "sit" yesterday, and has her favourite toys. She loves anything that squeaks and will attack squeak toys with a vengeance. 

I am blessed to have been able to stay with her and her sister puppy - Maggie and her doggy mummy Katie and her human "first mum" Amy for three days in Colorado before I brought her home. It helped so much with bonding so she didn't cry at all her first night home. 

She was a total champ in the plane - a little whimpering but then she settled down and went to sleep. I had a sedative for her from the vet just in case, but she didn't need it. She's super smart, super fearless, as you can see from her "flying tunnel" picture - and I think it won't be long before she's in puppy agility. Those Kongs that are supposed to take forever to get the treats out she figured out in about 5 seconds flat. 

Any suggestions on how to get her to NOT attack the broom every time I sweep. She doesn't care if it accidentally hits her in the head! She's on a mission to destroy that thing!

here's some pics...


----------



## JavagirlWisc (Dec 31, 2010)

You're right. Bronte IS adorable.


----------



## maerc24 (Dec 6, 2010)

Awww, Bronte is a dollbaby!!! I really would like to take the agility classes for Riley when she gets a bit older, it looks so fun! 

Here is a new pic of my "Smiley Riley". 









Seems like a lot of us are going for the bell method! How do you keep your puppy from wanting to go in and out??!! I finally understand why my Mom told us to choose one or the other! lol

We are intensely working on "Drop It" and "Stay", she's doing pretty good, we keep our training sessions short, after ten minutes or so she starts to get distracted easily! lol

How are all the November babies doing??


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

What a little cutie Bronte is! She sounds like a clever little monkey and I'm glad to hear it's all going so well.

- Tania


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

Grover is settling in. He was so much bolder today and did a fine job pointing out the holes in my puppy-proofing. He's been very good about heading straight for our back door when he needs to go out and we've had only one housetraining accident so far. 

He loves to chew, chew, chew! I gave Grover his first bison bone with meat on it today. He was so completely intent while chewing I think I could have set a bomb off in the next room and he wouldn't have noticed.

I took him to the vet today for his "proof of good health" checkup and the veterinarian proclaimed him "fit and feisty". He weighs 6 kg (13.25 lbs).

Here's a couple new photos:


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Tania he is SO cute! How are everyone's puppies sleeping through the night? Bronte is a serious SNORER! It's hysterical


----------



## maerc24 (Dec 6, 2010)

Riley has adjusted to our schedule, we stay up 'til about midnight, then head to bed. She will sleep through the night to about 7-8am, but if she hears the slightest stirring she is up and ready to go out! Sometimes I wish I could just sneak to the bathroom and back to bed without her hearing me....but she's a light sleeper, no snoring here! lol


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

Yesterday evening I had the cat, Princess, on my lap and Grover asleep at my feet and both were snoring up a storm. Although I think the only reason Grover was snoring was because he fell asleep with his face pressed right into a towel. He really does sleep in some of the oddest positions...


----------



## JavagirlWisc (Dec 31, 2010)

Tania,
Does Grover have a "zipper" nose? It looks like he might in one of those pictures. Our Java did . . . it was so cute.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Yep, Bronte sleeps like that too a fair amount of the time. While she does snore when she's in a deep sleep, she's also a very light sleeper and will wake up if I get up to go to the bathroom - so I'm trying not to get up in the middle of the night! She has a bit of diahrrhea so got up FOUR times last night, but she still had zero accidents. I will get the results of her stool sample tomorrow. I'm pretty sure she's got parasites! 

We're signed up for puppy kindergarten this Saturday and I may enroll her in puppy agility too, it's very basic but I think she needs it. She's too smart and has too much energy. Her latest trick is to close her crate door. She goes to the door, stands on her hind legs and pulls it across the front of the crate, the way she's seen me do it. Oy! 

Any tricks on how to stop her barking her head off when I go into the kitchen (there's a baby gate up - I don't want her picking up stuff in the kitchen) to prepare her food? It's really annoying!


----------



## opera330 (Nov 14, 2010)

*My November pup Cody was born on the 14th!*

He came from Goldngrove in NJ. We love him, he is our third golden. I would like to ask what you are feeding your pup. I asked previously in another thread and I know there are a lot of possibilites. My pup is on puppy chow. I usually feed the pet store brands but my breeder really likes this. I plan to change soon but to something not too high in protien. Looking at TOTW, Fromm and Canadaie (?spelling)
Anyway hello everyone!


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

JavagirlWisc said:


> Tania,
> Does Grover have a "zipper" nose? It looks like he might in one of those pictures. Our Java did . . . it was so cute.


Yes, Grover does have a "zipper" and it's fairly pronounced. If Bajorans had dogs, I think they'd look like Grover (Bajorans were a fictional race of humanoids from television series Star Trek: Deep Space Nine). 

- Tania


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

*Kelly*: I envy your early puppy kindergarten - we don't start our for another three weeks, but I think Grover could really use one now! As for Bronte's whip smarts, there's an old police dog trainer's saying, "You get the dog you deserve." and it sound like you and Bronte are a good match.

*opera330*: My breeder started Grover on Acana Puppy and Junior, so that's what we're using. 

- Tania


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Only a new puppy mummy would say this but I'm SO THRILLED because Bronte's stool sample came back completely negative from the lab. Hooray! No parasites at all - the Giardia she had at seven weeks is all cleared up at least for now.... in the meantime because she still has loose stools the vet has told me to take her off the puppy food for the next 2-3 days. First suggestion was chicken and rice but because I am a vegetarian and have a meatless/kosher kitchen I now need to feed her low fat cottage cheese to help firm up her stools. So tonight she had her first 1/4 cup of low fat cottage cheese and she went NUTS. She looked like a two year old who had just been given a huge bowl of ice cream, a chocolate bar and a massive birthday cake for the very first time. She gobbled it all up with her entire body going crazy. She then picked up the bowl and raced with it to her bed where she attempted to extract more cheese from it and then raced around the living room with the bowl in her mouth. She was possessed! I'm going to video her tomorrow and post it. It was hysterical!


----------



## Scott (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, Murphy's 11 weeks old now. He's about doubled in size and his coat is getting longer - I've got to get a new picture of this as I didn't really think about it until I looked at some of his 8-week pictures.

Murph had his second vet visit with us. Another DHLPP booster and then I need to take him in next week for a Bordetella booster and the week after that for a rabies. Lots of trips in but I like that they don't give him more than one vaccine at a time.

Even though he's doubled in weight, he weighs only 14lbs and is a little underweight according to the vet. We increased his food a week ago from 1 1/2 cups a day to 2 cups a day (plus a peanut butter-filled Kong) so we'll see how he grows over the next month.

The big decision I have is when to chip him. Our vet prefers to chip when they are under for neutering, but she is willing to do it earlier if I want. We have some travel we intend to do with him and I want him chipped before that.

We've had our first puppy class last week. Its through the AKC S.T.A.R. Puppy program. We're very happy with it. He's getting some great socialization with the other pups in the class (one Bernese Mountain dog (a real sweetie), a yellow lab (very active), two small breeds but I'm not sure what they are (I'll ask), and a Newfy (another sweetie).

H'e always done well with "sit" and "come" and has now learned down and stand. He's very food-oriented so a pocketful of Zukes works nicely with him. Next class on Monday. Its a blast and I encourage anyone to explore the one's in their area.

Chat with you later.


----------



## A+J (Jan 13, 2011)

KellyH said:


> Any tricks on how to stop her barking her head off when I go into the kitchen (there's a baby gate up - I don't want her picking up stuff in the kitchen) to prepare her food? It's really annoying!


Arthur was a barker when it came to meal time too. We just didn't place the food down until he settled. If he barked as we put it down (we are teaching him to sit and wait too), we would just put the food back on the counter and walk away. It took him a few days to figure it out but he never barks now and we've almost got the sit and wait down.


----------



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

Murphy's dad - I had Sawyer to the vet today for his needle and they told me he is on the small side at 13.2lbs for 10 weeks (my counter below must be wrong). They said he's definitely not underweight but they called him "compact" and said not to worry, that he's in great shape and he'll probably take a growth spurt real soon. So maybe Murphy is "compact" too!

I wanted to see how everyone was doing with housebreaking as I think I've finally had my "ah ha" moment today. Please tell me if this is how it really happens. Today has been my dream day!

I knew it was going to be tough to housebreak Sawyer given the layout of our house. He needs to go down a couple of stairs to get to the door that goes outside, but we've had to gate it until he was comfortable using the stairs. Up until today he's been having accidents on the floor without warning (at least one per day, with the exception of a couple of days this week where there were none). We've been leaving the gate open this week (it's a swing door one) and today he started going down the stairs to the door... so we took him out. We thought it was a coincidence but he's done it FIVE times today and every time did his business outside right away. Once he even whined at the door! I am hoping this is the real deal and that this continues. No accidents today, although we'll have to see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Hooray! Sawyer sounds like he's definitely figuring it out. That's great progress. I've been lucky (and vigilant) but Bronte has not had a single accident since I brought her home - it will be a week tomorrow. I think it's partially because I take her out when she wakes up and after every meal and I crate her when she sleeps (even if she falls asleep on the floor - I pick her up and put her in her crate). It's also because I have a dog door straight into the garden and she learned to jump through that in about 60 seconds! She's even taken herself out to go to the bathroom by herself. So I think I'm lucky!


----------



## Scott (Dec 18, 2010)

Nice pictures of both Sawyer and Bronte!

Lil Burke - congratulations. sounds to me like your Sawyer is well on his way to becoming housebroke. In Murphy's case, he acts the same way when he needs to go out. He'll scratch at the sliding door window and will even whine a little if we're not paying attention. He stopped going in the house at 8 1/2 weeks.

Your comment about Sawyer being compact makes sense for Murphy, too. The vet didn't comment about him being compact, but I think he is. His sire and dam were not large dogs.


----------



## sjrjensen (Jan 4, 2011)

*Kona*

We are feeding Kona Life's Abundance. That is what the breeder has his dogs on. She really likes it. She is up to 10.3 # now. We feed her the 1 1/2 cups right now but was thinking it should be increased. How is everyone figuring food amounts?

We can't start kindergarten yet either, still waiting on the cleared stool sample in another three weeks. Its really a bummer since she really could use the socialization. But we have been taking her places. I sat in front of the grocery store on Friday for 45 minutes for her to meet all kinds of people, some on bikes and even one in a wheel chair. It went well. 

Love this thread everyone. Wish we could hav dour own kindergarten!!!

Susan
Mom to Kona


----------



## sjrjensen (Jan 4, 2011)

Caught up on posts. Yeah for Sawyer! We had to teach Kona to use the bell for the door but she has it down and sleeps about 7 hours until I get her up to take her out at 7am. She goes right and does her business. 

Every pup is so cute, Sawyer reminds me of our Nikki, I miss her.


----------



## samericntree (Jan 30, 2011)

We got Sam a week and a day ago. What a week. Sam is by all accounts a great little puppy. He sits and even lays down (almost) with treats, goes for walks on the leash (only if my wife comes though). He did great the first week out of crate at night, about 5 hours or more between pees. 

We are going to crate him now though at night, last night being the first full night. It was rough at first, Sam did NOT want to be in there, but eventually he calmed down, and with a brief freak-out at about midnight, he didn't peep again. Hopefully tonight will be better. 

Anybody else having crate "issues" or is this perfectly normal?

He does require 100% attention though while in the house as he's libel to chew anything and everything (He has a Kong, bones, sticks, chewys, teddy bears). He's pretty good at peeing outside and pooping. 

Sam's from Carmegold in Kamloops, but we live in Victoria. Sam's 9.5 weeks old>


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

*Kelly*: I'm really glad to hear that Bronte's checkup was good and that she likes her new tummy-friendly diet.

*Scott*: Sounds like Murphy is coming along nicely, I'm glad you're enjoying puppy class - I can't wait until our starts!


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

Congratulations, Sawyer! Good boy with the housetraining. Grover has to negotiate stairs, too, and in the morning when he's "full" I carry him outside, because the stairs are just too much at that point.


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

*samericntree*: Aww, Sam is quite the handsome little guy! Night-time crate training is going well for Grover, no issues there; he goes easily at night and may sleep through or wake up only once for a potty break and is pretty easy to put back into the crate. However, I can't say the same for car rides in the crate: from the noise he makes you'd swear there was someone in the crate with him trying to stab him to death! He is somewhat better on the ride home, so I'm thinking this is something we can work on.

Ah, Mack, I miss you. Never even one peep out of you in the car 

- Tania


----------



## Twinkey-Philling (Jan 29, 2011)

She was born on 11/20/2010


----------



## Twinkey-Philling (Jan 29, 2011)

Today she gets a vaccine! Sad she'll probably cry but I can't wait. I want her to start socializing with other dogs and me not be scared she could get sick from them. 

Lol she cracks me up. She takes that rubber bone with her EVERYWHERE. xD


----------



## A+J (Jan 13, 2011)

samericntree said:


>


Goodness, are you sure you didn't steal my pup? He's the double of Arthur! Ha. Will have to share a pic with a similar pose. Sam is adorable!

Hope everyone is well and the puppies too! I'm so behind on this thread but will be back with an update soon.


----------



## Conoad (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi! Eli is 3 months old today! He had an appt this am for his 3rd set of shots and weighed in at 30.5 pounds! Our vet said that he is perfectly healthy and not overweight or overfed. Looks like he's just going to be a big boy. What are your pups weighing in at? Here are a few pictures of our little guy!


----------



## Scott (Dec 18, 2010)

Those are great pics of Eli. 

As for weight, Murphy is also 12 weeks old and weighed in at a whopping 18lbs when he was in for his Bordatella booster today. But the vet said he was a little underweight. 

Out of curiosity, what size were Eli's sire and dam?


----------



## Conoad (Dec 15, 2010)

70 and 50 pounds. (beautiful dogs with wonderful temperament) I hear that is average for a golden. ?? They seemed small to me as our last golden was very tall and weighed 100 pounds. He was not overweight either, just a large dog. Maybe there's something in the water here. 
Its amazing how fast they grow. I wish he was still 8 weeks. Maybe I just miss him sleeping all day. He sure is rambunctious!


----------



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

Sawyer is now 16lbs and growing! He is 11 weeks. We had to switch his food as it seems he wasn't getting all the nutritional value of his old stuff and just pooping it out (sorry for being descriptive but he was a little poop machine!). The vet said he was small for his age. Since switching over completely, he's gained almost 4lbs. Maybe he's playing a little catch up on the weight gain!

Eli is quite the big boy! almost double Sawyer - but he's some cute!


----------



## Scott (Dec 18, 2010)

Murphy's sire weighs 70 pounds and the dam weighs 56 pounds. They also seemed smaller than some of the Golden's my friends have had so maybe that's part of it. For while, we fed Murphy 1/2 cup 3 times a day and increased that to 1 cup twice a day when he was 10-weeks old. Plus he now gets a Kong filled with peanut butter, yogurt or cheese once a day and he's adding a little more. I think its a fine balance between have them gain weight without growing too fast.


----------



## raleej337 (Jan 26, 2011)

Time to join the band...here is our Stewie, our first ever GR. Born November 22, 2010. We've have him for about a week now. Our older dog (a cavalier) is still adjusting to him, being too playful but they do sleep together in a crate.


----------



## Scott (Dec 18, 2010)

Nice. Looks like they're friends already.

By the way, those two are very photogenic together.


----------



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

Does anyone else's goldens love outside and the snow? Sawyer LOVES the snow and practically buries himself in it all the time! He comes in looking like a snowball - that is if we can get him to come in! Poor little guy can't even get in the backyard as the snow is past my waist now. We've had to shovel him a patch to do his business. 

Here he is this morning on the patio while I am watching him from inside (we are currently experiencing another snowstorm, but he doesn't seem to mind!)


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

It's great to see all these puppies. Apologies for being AWOL - Between bringing home Bronte and finally launching my site for my new job - Mar Vista, CA Patch - News, Sports, Events, Businesses & Deals - oops, sorry, free plug there... I haven't been able to breathe. 

I'm trying to type right now but Bronte is on my lap making this virtually impossible. She will be starring in my Welcome Video today (shot by professionals) for my site. She has gotten SOOO big... Anyway, here's a recent video I took of her. She has now been home two weeks (10 weeks old today) and has had ZERO accidents in the house. She's been twice to puppy kindergarten where she is still smarter than all the other puppies. She starts puppy agility next Sunday - can't wait! She has the worst little landshark teeth EVER, has SOOO much energy but is an absolute doll. She loves to curl up on my lap when she doesn't want to chew and bite me... Her teddy is in the doll hospital because she finally ripped his head off (it took two weeks).

Here's a recent video of her. Oh, and her new nickname is Cherry Bomb. Partly because she's a little explosive device, and because she had her first bath the other day and the puppy shampoo smells of cherries!


----------



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

Bronte is so sweet! Sawyer was on my lap while watching the video. He watched it very intently... probably wondering "who is this puppy? She's pretty!"


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Sawyer seem such a little doll, too. Love his pics in the snow. We are here in sunny Los Angeles, so no snow for us. Bronte is also obsessed with watching videos on the computer and is also totally mesmerized by the television.


----------



## tobymason83 (Feb 6, 2011)

Are puppy mason was born Nov 12th. He's been a great addition!!


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Mason! What a cutie.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hello, everyone! I happened upon this forum yesterday and am so glad I did. It has been helpful, comforting, and entertaining. 

My roommate and I have a golden born on November 13, 2010. Her name is Rileah. We are experiencing so many of the same things that you guys are and it is so exciting.

I will post pics when I figure out how to do it, lol!


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Pictures showed when I first loaded them, now they are gone. They are in my album.




















​


----------



## sjrjensen (Jan 4, 2011)

HI, everyone! Trying to upload some pictures. For some reason I have not be able to do it the last few times I was on. Anyway, it is great to see everyones pictures. All the pups are soooo cute! I wish we could all get together and have a play time for them together. 

Okay so it won't let me upload any pictures today either, anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## sjrjensen (Jan 4, 2011)

Still no luck


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

No luck for me either.


sjrjensen said:


> Still no luck


----------



## sjrjensen (Jan 4, 2011)

*Kona*

I did it! Here are some pictures of Kona, born 11/6/11. She is small about 15 pounds. She should be about 50 when she is fully grown. She really wants to go in the pool, but it is to cold right now to teach her to swim.

Susan


----------



## Candi (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello my name is Candi. Max is our new golden retriever puppy! He was born on November 30, 2010. We just got him Friday night. He is just precious! He is doing very well on crate and house training. So far he has went outside and only had 3 accidents. I have taught him to sit in the last few days. This is our first golden and I am simply amazed at how smart and gentle he is. He is so sweet and loving! He will go up and down a couple of stairs. He is playing fetch! He will retrieve the ball and sometimes bring it back! We are working on the bringing it back...right now that is hit and miss! LOL! When my Mama first saw him she said he looks like the puppies on commercials! I am very excited that this thread was started and look forward to hearing your and sharing my stories! Thanks! Candi


----------



## sjrjensen (Jan 4, 2011)

Max is so handsome! You will be very happy with your golden they are easy to train and will be your best friend!
Lynn1970. I had to make my picture files really small then they would upload. Try that, like you would shrink them for email.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Trying the pics after sjrjensen's tip!!! If this works, this is Rileah born November 13th.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

All the puppies are so cute!! I want them all!


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

Lil_Burke said:


> Does anyone else's goldens love outside and the snow? Sawyer LOVES the snow <snip>


What an adorable photo of Sawyer out in the snow! Grover likes the snow, too. In fact, he's now discovered a way to bring the snow inside with him - he picks up chunks from our shovelling pile and brings them into the house with him! Of course, five minutes later he's wondering where his "treasure" went...

- Tania


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

KellyH said:


> <snip> Bronte is also obsessed with watching videos on the computer and is also totally mesmerized by the television.


Sounds like Bronte has settled in well to your house and life  Funny that you mention the television - none of my previous dogs were really interested in television, but Grover sure is, particularly anything with singing, for example Glee.

- Tania


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

Aww, Mason looks so innocent in that photo - love that wavy coat!

- Tania


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

Rileah is such a cutie! The photo with the snowman reminds me of Grover.

- Tania


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

Great photos of Kona, poor girl really looks like she wants to get into the pool!

- Tania


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

Max is adorable - love all that fluff!

- Tania


----------



## ERS113 (Feb 9, 2011)

Cooper was born Nov. 15 and was one of three males in a litter of ten. He is a big boy, now weighing in at 22lbs at 10 weeks. The attached pic is at 6 weeks old. He was born in Murfreesboro, TN and now resides in Ft. Lauderdale. I think he still misses the cold weather and snow.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Cooper is ADORABLE. Love the puppies in the bucket. Anyone on the forum who knows "Claire's friend" - who had the beautiful Golden Princess Erin (who passed away recently at 17 years of age)... well, she sent me a whole bunch of "pink" stuff for Bronte. So adorable - I posted pics on this thread....

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...s-friend-erins-mum-pic-heavy.html#post1364249


----------



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

Such adorable pictures of Bronte and all of her pink things. She's such a lady! What a kind and sweet gesture to send you and Bronte all of that stuff.


----------



## Conoad (Dec 15, 2010)

Male pups...are you neutering? What age? Our vet (we love and trust) still strongly recommends 4 months. I'm confused after reading all the opinions in other posts. Thoughts?


----------



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

Neutering.... I'm confused about this topic too. I've heard the pros and cons of both sides (waiting versus early). For us, personally I know Sawyer will have to stop going to class and daycare if he is not done by 7 months and I couldn't imagine not taking him anymore. It's something we both enjoy (me the class - him the daycare) so I think I will end up having him done at 6-7 months. I'll also have to discuss with the vet at his next needle in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Scott (Dec 18, 2010)

Murphy has to be neutered according to my contract with the breeder by 12 months. I think anytime between June and November is fine.

I talked with our vet (who owns 4 Goldens) about timing and she said that she does not believe the research shows that it is harmful to the dog to neuter at 6 months, which is what she recommends. 

She understands that some people believe there are diferences in the "look" of a dog neutered before 18 months, but her thoughts are that any differences in "look" are going to come more from genetics than when the dog is neutered.


----------



## raleej337 (Jan 26, 2011)

My other dog was neutered at 6 months and that what most vet in our area suggests. I have read that there is no harm in neutering a young pup (less than 6 months) as most of the rescue centers who usually get young puppies do that.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Puppy Training*

We took Rileah to her first puppy class today. She is a Rock Star! She learned leave it in like 30 seconds. In about a minute we were putting treats on her paw and telling her to leave it, she didn't touch them. The trainer said that she was really smart (not that I had any doubts, lol!) She was not as good with loose leash walking as the other puppy in our class but we will work on it this week and she will be great next class. 

We were getting a little worried because it seemed like we couldn't get her to behave but this class gave us so much hope we almost cried. Now that she understands what we want from her it has made a huge difference. Tonight we even let her into the living room with us and she was good (major accomplishment). 

I can't wait until next week!


----------



## ladiexmack (Feb 15, 2011)

My puppy Jax was born on Thanksgiving, 11/25/10 and I took him home last Sunday, 2/6/11. He's my first GR. Not a single accident since I've had him and every night he sleeps in his crate without a peep. He's asleep by 10 and up by 7 with an occasional nightmare bark in the middle of the night. As of yesterday, he's starting to chew random things but for some reason he loves chewing towels. I got him many toys that he also plays with. Any advice for chewers?


----------



## Scott (Dec 18, 2010)

Lynn - puppy class with a Golden is great. These dogs want to learn and are a real joy to work with. Good for you for taking him to class. You'll have a blast.

Murphy has now been to his third Kinderpuppy class and I plan to keep taking him as he gets older. I'm not looking to show or do trials, but he really seems to love it. That's enough for me.


----------



## Scott (Dec 18, 2010)

Welcome to Jax. He's a cutie.

As for biting, I've learned (first of all) that its normal, will stop eventually, and that you can do some things now to help him. 

Try redirecting him to appropriate chew toys.

Pick up your towels if they are at his level. 

If/when he bites you hard, than give him a loud "yipe" like his littermates would have done to let him know it hurt.

Use bitter apple spray liberally.

Those are just a few things that might help.


----------



## Mandie (Feb 16, 2011)

Our Rose was born Nov 14th.


----------



## Dusty11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Our bundle of energy Dusty was born on Novemeber 1st - he is so fun and a great puppy. We will post a picture soon. He is growing so fast...everyone keeps telling us he is going to be a big boy!!!


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

We took Rileah to the lake over the weekend. It was a long drive for her but she had fun.

Her look seems to say, "Are you SURE it's okay for me to be in here?"


----------



## Dusty11 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Finally - pictures of Dusty!!*

Hi all Novemeber Puppy parents
I finally found my camera lead and am able to upload pictures of Dusty. He was born on Nov 1st and we got him from a breeder here in MA. (Well my husband did - Dusty was a surprise gift for Christmas) He is doing great - so much fun, growing like a weed!!! He has a great temperament and is training great. Chewing like crazy right now.
Love seeing the pictures of other puppies born in November.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Awww, Dusty is so cute.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Scott said:


> Lynn - puppy class with a Golden is great. These dogs want to learn and are a real joy to work with. Good for you for taking him to class. You'll have a blast.
> 
> Murphy has now been to his third Kinderpuppy class and I plan to keep taking him as he gets older. I'm not looking to show or do trials, but he really seems to love it. That's enough for me.


Rileah is doing okay in puppy class. She loves it because of the socializing more than anything else. I'm sure she is picking up more than we think. We are having fun with it so that's all that really matters.


----------



## JavagirlWisc (Dec 31, 2010)

Dusty is so handsome!


----------



## Dusty11 (Jan 22, 2011)

lynn1970 said:


> Awww, Dusty is so cute.


 Thanks Lynn1970 - Rileah is a beauty too- I love the name. Dusty has not gone into the water yet, but he sure has loved the snow, not so into the rain though!


----------



## echsuehome (Jan 10, 2011)

*Sandi - Born 11-26-2010*

This is our Sandi she was born in Ohio on 11-26-2010. She had a big sister Brandi who is 2. Sandi will begin her show career in May of 2010  If her mother learns how to handler her. Our handling class is going well, but she is much smarter than me.:bowl:


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/16156-echsuehome-albums1714-oh-sandi-baby.html


----------



## echsuehome (Jan 10, 2011)

This is our Sandi she was born in Ohio on 11-26-2010. She had a big sister Brandi who is 2. Sandi will begin her show career in May of 2011  If her mother learns how to handler her. Our handling class is going well, but she is much smarter than me.:bowl:


----------



## echsuehome (Jan 10, 2011)

*Testing my new signature~~*

Testing my new signature


----------



## Brady7806 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Brady*

This is our handsome Brady. He was born on Nov. 18 and we are having so much fun with him. We brought him home on Jan. 16, so we have had him for some time now. We are enjoying puppy class and can't wait for some warmer weather to go swimming! This forum has been great, since my husband and I are first time golden owners!


----------



## JavagirlWisc (Dec 31, 2010)

Sandi and Brady are dolls! So cute.


----------



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

*where does the time go?*

Just checking in with everyone to see how their puppies are doing? It will be 2 months on Friday since Sawyer came home. I can't believe it. He is growing so fast and is now a little dog (not the round little furball we brought home 2 months ago). He's so much more independent and it's nice not having to watch him like a hawk (although we make sure he's not far as he tends to get himself into mischief) It's hard to believe but he's only got one puppy class left too. I'm looking forward to the next stages as he grows...

I hope everyone else and their puppies are doing well also!

Here is Sawyer in his new bed. It's a little big now, but it's funny because this is how he looked in his old one and now he's too big for it!


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

I want Sawyer's bed! It looks so comfy. I've been very lax. Lots of work and Bronte takes up a lot of my time. But she's doing great. She now weighs 18lbs and is 13 and a half weeks old. She is in puppy kindergarten AND puppy agility. Two nights ago she started sleeping through the night. Yay! She goes to sleep about 7:30 pm; gets up for a toilet break around 10:30 pm and then sleeps all the way through till 6:45 am. I'm SOOO happy. She has SOOO much energy it's scary. We have to keep her brain occupied at all times. 

The trainer at class adores her and is threatening to kidnap her. He calls on her to show the other puppies how to do things too. She now knows sit, stay, come, down, off (lots of "off") No (naturally) and we're learning "paw" right now. She has learned to sit and wait before she's allowed to eat from her bowl, until I give her the okay. Otherwise she'd rip the food from my hands. 

Here's some recent pics of her when we're dining out and her in puppy agility class - oh and her classic - "Whatever it is, I didn't do it" look.


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

Oooooooh - so happy to see a pic of Bronte! She is really growing up!!! I still think Zali and Bronte are lookalikes! Zali has slightly lighter ears but other than that...


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

Look how big everyone's getting! And so cute, too. 

Kelly: I love Bronte's curly little ears, so cute  And what a great idea to take photos at the puppy agility - I'm going to have to remember to do that for Grover's puppy class!

- Tania


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Hey everyone. Amazing how everybody's pups are growing. Bronte now has kennel cough (ugh) but weighs 25 lbs a couple of days shy of her 15 week birthday. She's also an AGILITY STAR!!!! Check out the video of her:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...4113-bronte-14-weeks-doing-puppy-agility.html


----------



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

*well, it has finally happened...*

So this morning I was drying Sawyer's paws off from him coming back inside (all of our horrible snow is finally melting!) and he grabbed the towel. When I went to take it from him, I noticed that he was missing one of his bottom front teeth! His first one and now I'm sad because he's slowly making the trek into adulthood. Although if this means that the land-sharkiness will soon come to an end -I'm all for it! Has anyone else's puppies lost any teeth yet? The vet was thinking he'd start losing them closer to 5 months, so he's a little early.

And just cause, here is a picture update. This was taken last night. all he wanted to do was play before he went to bed.

Oh, and I'm sorry to hear that Bronte has kennel cough. She seems like such a little trooper. I'm sure she'll be over it in no time!


----------



## Brady7806 (Feb 1, 2011)

Brady had a busy week! He graduated puppy class last Monday. I should say that my husband and I graduated! He also went to the vet and now weighs 35 pounds! I cannot believe how quickly he is growing. He has also started losing teeth. He has lost both top front and bottom front teeth. His adult teeth are coming in quickly! 

This week we start the advanced class at puppy school. I love training with him, he is so much fun!


----------



## maerc24 (Dec 6, 2010)

It has been awhile since I posted, but wanted to jump in and say that Riley is doing great and growing up so fast.  Her last appt, about 3 weeks ago, she was 26lbs. She loves to play fetch, she will cuddle every now and then, she likes harassing her older, smaller siblings. 

We have her in puppy kindergarten at Petsmart, since we live in a very rural area our choices were limited, I would've liked to get her with a better trainer, but, the only day she offered classes I happen to work! She happens to be the only puppy in the class, which I was disappointed about, so we are consoling ourselves by calling them "private lessons". Also, apparently the employee/trainer is pretty new (but very nice), so it's more like a Riley date-night than anything. lol She enjoys it, even if she knows all the commands they are teaching already. I think it reinforces what she already knows though, so all is not lost!

We've been taking her on short hikes and she's waded in the water a few times, she doesn't know quite what to think yet about that!

My baby and I at her class.









This shows how pretty she is....and also how much she looks like a gangly, lanky teenager.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Our Rileah is doing doing great and growing like a weed. She weighed 30 lbs at her last appointment. She is starting to get longer hair on the back of her legs, her chest, and behind her ears. She graduated from puppy class on Sunday. We have decided to wait a few weeks before starting another class. 

We are all enjoying the warm weather but we are accustomed to taking Rileah with us everywhere. It is too hot now to leave her in a vehicle, even if it is shaded so she is having to adjust to staying home.


----------



## echsuehome (Jan 10, 2011)

Sandi is getting so big it amazes me every day. I miss being able to hold her like a baby and cuddle her. I still try, but 35lbs is a little big to carry around. Our handling classes are going well. Ok! she is doing very good but I seriously am not very good at this. She has the best fuzzy coat I have ever seen I am a lucky mommy!!!


----------



## echsuehome (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## luckybuster (Nov 28, 2010)

My guy is 17 weeks and weighs 44 pounds! I can't believe how big he is already!


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Everyone's pups are so cute!! I love looking at all the puppies born near the same time as Rileah. I think it's fascinating to see all the similarities and the uniqueness of each one.


----------



## ERS113 (Feb 9, 2011)

Cooper, born Nov 15 is now 45lbs, will sit like a statue and watch the birds and squirrels for 10-15mins. Retrieves everything and anything, eats everything and anything. Actually jumps over patio firniture if it is in his way.


----------



## ERS113 (Feb 9, 2011)

Just a quick note. My 3inch tall parrotlet Louie decided to jump off his perch and go exploring. Before I could do anything he was face to face with Cooper. Louie of course did what any "normal" bird would do and attacked the dog. Needless to say, Cooper accepted the challenge and Louie ended up in the dogs mouth, feet dangling out kicking and all I could hear were muffled screams from the bird (It was almost like a cartoon scene). I ran over and gently removed the bird from Coopers mouth. The dog is so gentle that the bird was fine, not a feather out of place. It was amazing, because if he wanted to it was 2 chews and gulp, goodbye bird.


----------



## cbourke (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone just found this thread!

Would like to introduce Barney to everyone, he was born on the 13th November 2010! Growing up so fast and naughty as ever Barney is still the sweetest pup in the world, living it up on the east coast of Australia!!


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

ERS113 said:


> <snip> The dog is so gentle that the bird was fine, not a feather out of place. It was amazing, because if he wanted to it was 2 chews and gulp, goodbye bird.


Hilarious!! Sounds like Cooper has a good "soft" mouth - maybe it was his way of asking you to enrol him in a beginner retriever class!!

- Tania


----------



## JavagirlWisc (Dec 31, 2010)

Barney is adorable!


----------



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

Awe, everyone has such cute puppies!

It's nice to see updates on how all the puppies are doing.

Well, Sawyer keeps growing. he is about 35lbs now. He graduated from puppy class a few weeks ago and we're planning to start another class soon. He's got his front top and bottom adult teeth now! He's changing so much. We've definitely seen a big difference in him between 4 and 5 months behavior-wise (land sharkiness has gone down dramatically!) and with his energy level. He seems to be able to go forever. The only thing we've found to tire him out is off-leash trail hikes every day. he loves exploring and we get one calm and relaxed puppy in return.

Here's a picture of Sawyer on the patio with his favorite toy (from the breeder when we brought him home.) He takes it EVERYWHERE with him!

He doesn't know it yet, but he is getting a fence for the backyard when the snow melts.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

I noticed today that one of Rileah's canines was gone. It looked like it had just come out so I looked around where she had been playing and sure enough I found the tooth. I looked in her mouth and she has lost several of her teeth recently, probably today. 

A month ago I was wishing those teeth were gone but she isn't bitey anymore so they don't bother me. Now I'm sad because she is growing up so fast!!


----------



## cbourke (Jan 24, 2011)

lynn1970 said:


> I noticed today that one of Rileah's canines was gone. It looked like it had just come out so I looked around where she had been playing and sure enough I found the tooth. I looked in her mouth and she has lost several of her teeth recently, probably today.
> 
> A month ago I was wishing those teeth were gone but she isn't bitey anymore so they don't bother me. Now I'm sad because she is growing up so fast!!


Barney has lost a few now I check his teeth a lot so I’ve noticed them slowly disappear then reappear in larger form. 
I am a little concerned he is still really quite biting he has so many chew toys and I try my best to introduce them and show him that it’s not ok to bite people. but nothing seems to work, any tips?


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

cbourke said:


> Barney has lost a few now I check his teeth a lot so I’ve noticed them slowly disappear then reappear in larger form.
> I am a little concerned he is still really quite biting he has so many chew toys and I try my best to introduce them and show him that it’s not ok to bite people. but nothing seems to work, any tips?


I wish I knew what ultimately worked for us. Maybe it was a combination of things. 
1. We definitely redirected her biting to toys. We have different textures of toys, stuffed, rubber, bully sticks, toys that you wet then freeze, ropes, balls. She will usually have a favorite for a couple of days so we would redirect to her favorite. 
2. We would also get some really good treats, right now we are using natural balance dog food that comes in a roll (like sausage). Anyway whenever she would get bitey we would start running her through commands; sit, down, stay, leave it and then giving her the good treats. 
3. Sometimes we would tell her no and then put our hands in the air and just stand there ignoring her.
4. When we could we took her for a walk, this helps a lot. When it was rainy we would take her for a ride.

Like I said, I don't know what actually worked, sometimes we had to try all three techniques before she got the point. Sometimes none of these worked. If they didn't work then she was just really tired and needed a nap so we would very nicely put her in her crate with treats to sleep it off.

Hope that helps some


----------



## DoodleZ (Apr 8, 2011)

Chuck Steak was born November 22, 2010. I can't believe it took me this long to find this forum and this special little section here for our November puppies. I have felt so completely lost and alone on this whole puppy training and raising...:


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Hey everyone,

Bronte is growing up so fast. She's going to be 18 weeks on Sunday and will be start big dog obedience training. They don't usually take them till they are 6 months but the trainer loves Bronte and says she's so smart he's happy to take her on. She's also due to take her A.K.C. Star Puppy Test very soon. here's some recent photos of her. She's so big now. She weighs 31lbs!


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Welcome DoodleZ! Chuck Steak is adorable. Feel free to post your questions here or in the puppy forum. We're all here to help!


----------



## Lil_Burke (Aug 14, 2010)

I just have to say, Chuck Steak is adorable and that picture of him laying on the coffee table (or end table maybe?) reminded me of when Sawyer was small. He did the exact same thing and it was his favorite place to sleep. He still tries to do it now, but it's a little awkward for him. I think he still believes he is this tiny puppy.


----------



## DoodleZ (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks you guys!

Yeah, that's a coffee table in our living room. I have a photo of him even squeezing right underneath the entire table. Crazy dog. Now he's so big all he can do is rest is head under. He stills tries to squeeze his body under our bed.


----------



## Candi (Jan 30, 2011)

*Max was smiling at me! *

Tonight I told my Max that I loved him and he smiled at me. I told him three times and he smiled three different times. Has anyone else ever seen or heard that a Golden Retriever will smile at you? I know...this sounds crazy, but it is true! Candi


----------



## DoodleZ (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank you everyone, I appreciate it. I really wish I had found this forum sooner! 

I also wanted to add this snapshot of Chuck I captured at a random moment... so random I was without my camera, and used my phone. My little Chuck thinks he's a cat... I have other photos of him on my couch back home. This was while we were visiting my parents, and my dad had fallen asleep on the couch so he could watch Chuck. 

No idea how this is comfortable for him, but he's always climbing up on the couch and doing stuff like this:

Chuck the cat?


----------



## DoodleZ (Apr 8, 2011)

@ Candi, yes, I believe that Goldens do smile! And that mine especially has smiled at me.

My husband actually laughed once because I usually talk to Chuck anyway, but this one instance, I was talking and Chuck was staring at me the whole time and had made this noise, and my husband goes, "What kind of secret are you two sharing?" Ha ha.

Back with my parents, I have my two other dogs, and my oldest tries to talk... pretty sure he thinks he's a person. I'm not sure if Chuck has figured it out yet, but he stares at himself and me in the mirror a lot, I wonder if he's comparing how many legs we have and that I'm not covered in fur? 

But they are definitely unique, and I wouldn't put it past them about the smiling...


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Bronte lost a tooth at the Zoom Room agility class on Sunday, playing with her new best friend: Calypso a 5 and a half month old Great Dane. She's also been named Dog of the Month. You can read her Zoom Room profile here. I'm so proud of her!

March’s Member or the Month Loves Heights, Wuthering or Not


----------



## DoodleZ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Chuck's vet consultation on neutering is TODAY*

So, at Chuck's last "puppy" visit, our vet scheduled to meet with us a month from then... which is TODAY... about when we wanted to get Chuck neutered. He said as soon as he started losing his baby teeth which, that happened while we were visiting our parents about three weeks ago. 

I definitely want to weigh the pros and cons of getting him neutered sooner rather than later, and what my vet considers to be "sooner." I am concerned for my Chuckie Bear. I remember when my dog Dusty had to be neutered, we had to leave him overnight and he looked so awful the next day, my mom nearly cried.


----------



## DoodleZ (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## JavagirlWisc (Dec 31, 2010)

KellyH said:


> Bronte lost a tooth at the Zoom Room agility class on Sunday, playing with her new best friend: Calypso a 5 and a half month old Great Dane. She's also been named Dog of the Month. You can read her Zoom Room profile here. I'm so proud of her!
> 
> March’s Member or the Month Loves Heights, Wuthering or Not


The profile is so cool! Although their reference is to the wrong Bronte sister!


----------



## DoodleZ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Chuck's baby canine fell out today*


----------



## echsuehome (Jan 10, 2011)

*Sandi's 1st Win!!*

This weekend Sandi (born 11-26-2010) participated in her first UKC show in the Novice Puppy class. She won a 1st and a 2nd out of 3 puppies. Mommy was so excited I had a smile on my face all weekend. I am so proud of her. I would post pics if I knew how  I will study up on that tonight so I can show you all some pics.

I was amazed at how well behaved she was at the show. She sat on her grooming crate (since I haven't bought a table yet) like a pro and never moved when I groomed her. She looked so proud of herself.

I highly recommend UKC to anyone starting out in the show rings. They wer so helpful!! And it was a great experience.

Sue


----------



## DoodleZ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Chuck is not having a good morning...*

Since 1 AM I have been taking Chuck outside every two hours. I had to post in another forum about health because it's worrying me so much. I am monitoring him in the meantime, making sure he gets plenty of water, and am taking him to the vet for sure once my husband gets home.

I am trying to narrow down what might have caused this sudden onset of... *whispers* diarrhea... There hasn't been a change in anything, not in his diet, not in his schedule...

My only concern has been that he grazes like a cow outside and he picks up sticks and such which I immediately take from him... But he did stumble upon something so horrifyingly disgusting yesterday which is the only culprit I can seem to think of which might be causing this... I can only hope because he's been eating grass like crazy for weeks and hasn't experienced anything like this. Someone had thought it wise to toss what appeared to be a large portion of raw fish on the ground... Keep in mind where I live is extremely dog friendly, people are constantly out with their dogs... And my dog happened to grab hold of this in his mouth, as I went to pull it out, I was absolutely horrified. I was disappointed in myself for not being quick enough to stop him from getting it, which, I had no idea what it was until I removed it, but I didn't want him picking anything up... I am also disappointed in whoever thought the sidewalk was their personal trash bin for uncooked food...

As I stated, I am taking Chuck to the vet regardless, but I am trying to ease my mind in the meantime by trying to understand why my puppy has to suffer through this. He looks weak and awful.


----------



## DoodleZ (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't have the heart to tell him he can't actually eat his tail. Ha.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

He looks so much like my Bronte! She also chases her tail all the time. Here's her latest videos including playing in the park (watch for the surprise in the bushes) and her very first trip to the Huntington Dog Beach. Wheee!!!!!


----------



## DoodleZ (Apr 8, 2011)

KellyH said:


> He looks so much like my Bronte! She also chases her tail all the time. Here's her latest videos including playing in the park (watch for the surprise in the bushes) and her very first trip to the Huntington Dog Beach. Wheee!!!!!


They do look a lot alike! I noticed that when I first posted in this forum I thought, look at that! So many people still ask me if he's a Labrador though, because of his color, and because he's still so young that his adult coat isn't in yet. I think... Ugh... No! He's a Golden! Ha ha.

Here is our recent play date/photo session:


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Yep! I get the same question all the time! Where did you get Chuck from? They really do look related.
Here's Bronte's latest pics...


----------



## DoodleZ (Apr 8, 2011)

KellyH said:


> Yep! I get the same question all the time! Where did you get Chuck from? They really do look related.
> Here's Bronte's latest pics...


We got Chuck from a breeder up near the Lake Tahoe area, his parents work as snow patrol dogs up there, along with his grandpa and aunt... we got to meet the entire family. My husband and I are both Southern California natives, but the Coast Guard brought us north.


----------



## DoodleZ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Personal mail carrier*


----------



## DoodleZ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Chuck, The Golden Flower Delivery Dog*

This happened today. I was standing at the top of the stairs ready to take a picture of Chuck again carrying the mail. Instead, my husband handed Chuck a bouquet of flowers and had him carry them up to me. What a surprise!


----------



## Lerin (Jun 2, 2011)

*Newbie*

I can not believe that I have just found this forum and this thread! My Molly was born Nov 27th 2010. She has been coming along great. She already graduated her puppy class and once things calm down shes going to the next obedience class. She has been a great pup thus far! I love all the pictures of everyones pups on here! So adorable! Look forward to chit chattin about puppy hood!!


----------



## Cheryl Beuttas (Apr 16, 2010)

*Chuck's Breeder*

I have been trying to locate a breeder near Alpine Meadows (Lake Tahoe) and I think you might have found the breeder. Would you mind giving me his/her name and contact info. Your Chuck is beautiful - just what we are looking for. Plus, you can tell he has a personality!!


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Long time not on this forum. Sigh. So sorry. Bronte passed her AKC S.T.A.R. puppy test at 5.5 months and her Canine Good Citizen at 6.5 months! She'll be 10 months old tomorrow (she was born Nov 28 2010) and she JUST came into heat last week. Has anyone else's baby girls become a woman? As per my breeder's instructions and my own preference, I wanted her to go through one heat cycle and not be spayed before she's a year old. So far the bleeding has been fairly light (if somewhat smelly) and I'm keeping her mainly indoors and in the garden. I also had foot surgery so can't really walk anyway - my neighbour walks her. Any idea how long the heat cycle lasts and how will I know when it's over? Here's a recent pic of my baby!


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

Oooh Kelly, Bronte is looking gorgeous. Great to see you have kept up with her training. Me - no. We had a few too many trainers that kept flip flopping with their methods and it got all too confusing for us and for Zali. So she has kept up with her once a week doggy daycare which she loves.


----------



## DoodleZ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Update!*

Hey everyone! Sorry for the absence. Things have been really hectic since I have started my house hunt. Anyway, here are some new photos of Chuck... Since my last post he has officially become a swimmer! We went back to our hometown of San Diego and was jumping in the waves and fetching tennis balls. He also finally started jumping into the pool on his own. So proud. He is 10 months.


Here are some tasty treats:










Some agility action










He wanted to join my little dog, Buster, on the other side where the small dogs were:



























Chuck started getting the "treat spots" on his tongue that I've been reading about on here. They are much larger now, two big ones on the front of his tongue.


----------

